# VoIP mit Linux und ISDN-Karte?

## TheSmallOne

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit geistert ja immer mehr der Begriff des VoIP durch die Medien. Eigentlich bin ich da gar nicht mal so dran interessiert, aber da unser ISDN seit gestern ausgefallen ist habe ich doch mal darüber nachgedacht.

Ich habe noch ein paar alte ISDN-Karten hier rumliegen, die ich, seit ich DSL habe, nicht mehr benutze; für DSL benutze ich einen Linux Router mit Gentoo.

Was mich nun interessieren würde: Ist es möglich die ISDN Karte in den Router einzubauen und sie so zu konfigurieren, dass sie sich wie ein NTBA verhält? Also so dass ich ein ISDN-Telefon an die ISDN-Kare stöpseln und so dann (natürlich mit entsprechender Software, is ja klar) VoIP verwenden kann?

Stand-Alone-Boxen die diese Aufgabe erfüllen gibt es ja zuhauf, aber diese Geräte besitzen ja auch spezielle Hardware.

----------

## Inte

Versuchs mal hier:

Asterisk - freier Software-VoIP-Switch unter Linux    (Leseprobe)

ip-phone-forum.de - Linux Software-Router

linux/asterisk rookie: was brauche ich für diese bedürfnisse

Gentoo Forums :: Asterisk 1.0

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, hab' jetzt mal ein paar deiner Links überflogen. Dabei scheint das Resultat zu sein: Technisch möglich, aber nur, wenn die ISD-Karte einen speziellen Chip beitzt... da meine Karten alle etwas älter sind ist dieser Chip wohl nicht vorhanden... also lass ich das ganze lieber.

----------

## Tinitus

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hm, hab' jetzt mal ein paar deiner Links überflogen. Dabei scheint das Resultat zu sein: Technisch möglich, aber nur, wenn die ISD-Karte einen speziellen Chip beitzt... da meine Karten alle etwas älter sind ist dieser Chip wohl nicht vorhanden... also lass ich das ganze lieber.

 

Naja da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden....

entweder diesen"speziellen Chipsatz" und im NT- Modus...oder die Karte sollte capi 2.0 unterstützen

unter Gentoo eigentlich recht einfach einzurichten...einzig, wenn Dein Rechner nur per NAT (also über Router) ins Net geht ist es ein klein wenig schwieriger..

G. Roland

----------

## moe

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> st es möglich die ISDN Karte in den Router einzubauen und sie so zu konfigurieren, dass sie sich wie ein NTBA verhält? Also so dass ich ein ISDN-Telefon an die ISDN-Kare stöpseln ...

 

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Technisch möglich, aber nur, wenn die ISD-Karte einen speziellen Chip beitzt...

 

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Naja da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden....
> 
> entweder diesen"speziellen Chipsatz" und im NT- Modus...oder die Karte sollte capi 2.0 unterstützen

 

Hmm, hast du nicht alles gelesen, oder ist es wirklich möglich auch ohne HFC Chipsatz NT-Modus zu emulieren?

Soweit ich weiss, kann man mit Capi nur "Client" am ISDN-Bus sein, also z.B. an einer ISDN-TK Anlage eine interne MSN haben, und wenn man dann mit dem ebenfalls an der TK-Anlage angeschlossenen Telefon über VoIP raus will, muss man interne MSN des Servers + Rufnummer wählen..

Eine HFC-Karte im NT-Modus simuliert dagegen einen ISDN-Bus..

Gruss Maurice

----------

